# True or a load of BS?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Check out this truck on ebay- looks like a lot of bs abput the truck being a 2500 and having the d-max, but maybe I'm wrong?

here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...012QQitemZ220190017709QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It says it has a 6.5.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

That's not a Dmax, but in his defense it doesn't say it is either. Truck looks like it's sagging quite a bit for a 2500. And the weight ratings don't look right either. My GVWR is 9200 I believe, 2600 higher. Can't believe that HD and 5 years adds that much to the GVWR. My FAWR is 4800, about 900 higher. No way to confirm it's 8 lug.


----------



## W.L.S.27 (Dec 4, 2006)

As per my experience with the late 90's Chevys... That thing sags way too much to have a 3/4 ton suspension, and I know for a fact that those are 6 lug wheels; Chevy didn't make a wheel in that style that was 8 lug. I think that guy either doesn't know what he is talking about or is just plain full of $H!T


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

sparky8370;482248 said:


> That's not a Dmax, but in his defense it doesn't say it is either. Truck looks like it's sagging quite a bit for a 2500. And the weight ratings don't look right either. My GVWR is 9200 I believe, 2600 higher. Can't believe that HD and 5 years adds that much to the GVWR. My FAWR is 4800, about 900 higher. No way to confirm it's 8 lug.


I am not sure, but I dont think that aluminum rim is offered in an 8 bolt pattern....JMO


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats a 1500. GM made some 1500hd's with the 6.5 diesel and 4l80e trans. That truck has 6 lug wheels and probably a 6800 or 7200gvwr.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just came in Trade, This 1996 GMC Sierra SLE 4X4 has the 1500 series badges But it's all 2500 suspension, 8 lug wheels, heavy springs and Larger GVW. This Truck is powered by the 6.5 Diesel Turbo Engine that runs out 100%


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

..................


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's a 1/2 ton 6-lug with the 6.5 4L80E and a 6600 GVWR....GM built lots of them.

He just got the "8 lug" part wrong.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I had the same truck minus the 6.5, mine had a 5.7vortec. That truck is a 1500HD/2500LD 6 lug hubs, same front axle as 1/2ton but with a 14 bolt semi-float rear 9.5" ring gear.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Up until '99 GMC put 6.5 diesels in the 1500 series trucks. This truck has 1500 badges because it is a 1500.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They also put them in the Blazers and Suburbans to


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

rare truck. Ever seen a 3/4 dually? Now that's even rarer.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I would buy it just for the windshield sticker.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

The sixth digit in the VIN is a "1" ....thats a 1500. 

If it was a "2" it would be a 2500 / or a "3" is 3500

btw , I called a dealer on a supposed one ton a month ago..things didnt add up on it either...turns out it was purchased at an auction.... I think a one ton cab had been put on a half ton chassis.. needless to say ,I ran from it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

William B.;482422 said:


> They also put them in the Blazers and Suburbans to


Had a 97 Tahoe with the 6.5 -- I loved that truck!


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Personally I dont think the truck is squatting that badly when you consider its a 1500 + Diesel + big plow. My truck is a newer 1500 but has the same 3925 GAWR FRT and I have a 5.3L and I was told not to exceed 700lbs when putting a plow on. With the diesel I am pretty sure he is over that weight rating.

And he said it has a higher GVW but 6600 is pretty standard for a 1500


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

YardMedic;482545 said:


> Had a 97 Tahoe with the 6.5 -- I loved that truck!


where did you find that? was it a 2 door? and Im guessing it had the heavy duty transmission, rear end and transfer case?


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

We had an early 90's or late 80's burb with the 6.5, that thing was a beast. 2WD. As far as this truck goes the wheels are a 6 lug, GM didnt make an 8 lug aluminum as shown on the truck and as far as the engine goes, is it a convert? I remember the burb we had had a badge that stated it was a diesel. As far as the suspension goes, it looks to be too low to have 3/4 ton springs in it. My bro in law has a 97 that he put the HD springs in and it sits every bit as high as my 04 2500 HD with the T bars cranked. I would personally confirm everything before even considering a bid. JMO


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

My guess is no ballast and no timbrens. Gas 1500s nose dive without both (made all the more worse with a diesel.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

this is the door sticker from my 07 1/2 ton crew with the Z71 option
to my suprize it has a higher rating ?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Engine code is digit 8 currently that points to a 4.2 litre engine, but I don't have the code books back to '96. My 96 3/4 6.5 has code letter 'F' in the 8th position the D-Max's are code 'D' in 8th position


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Nearest internet decode comes back as a 4x4 half ton with a V8 454


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen that guy questioned about other things on other trucks he's had on e-bay.
One easy one was the description of tires on a truck. He said they were xxx brand, like new. Just looking at the pics you could see they were another brand and were practically bald! Something fishy about him and his trucks if ya ask me............


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

heather lawn spray;482721 said:


> Engine code is digit 8 currently that points to a 4.2 litre engine, but I don't have the code books back to '96. My 96 3/4 6.5 has code letter 'F' in the 8th position the D-Max's are code 'D' in 8th position


The book I got with Vin #'s has S as a 4.2 L or a 6.5 L turbo Diesel. The D-max has a 1 ,2 or D in the Vin for the diesel, depending on what year it was made. The "D" is what I will call the 3rd generation version of the engine. 

Steve


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

bike5200;482996 said:


> The book I got with Vin #'s has S as a 4.2 L or a 6.5 L turbo Diesel. The D-max has a 1 ,2 or D in the Vin for the diesel, depending on what year it was made. The "D" is what I will call the 3rd generation version of the engine.
> 
> Steve


Our DMax is '06 third generation ok there

How can the one engine code be for two different engines? Different year VIN's?

Our '96 Three quarter has F for the engine code, as I mentioned.

Would GM change the engine code if the model is different?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bike5200;482996 said:


> The book I got with Vin #'s has S as a 4.2 L or a 6.5 L turbo Diesel. The D-max has a 1 ,2 or D in the Vin for the diesel, depending on what year it was made. The "D" is what I will call the 3rd generation version of the engine.
> 
> Steve


Wouldn't matter either way for this truck..as they didn't have the D-max until 2000 anyway.

And yes "S" is the 6.5 in '96

Theirs nothing special about this truck..it's just a 1/2 ton with the standard issue 3950 FAWR with a 6.5. It's just the description thats incorrect.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

topdj;482612 said:


> where did you find that? was it a 2 door? and Im guessing it had the heavy duty transmission, rear end and transfer case?


Found it used in Concord, NH in 98. As for the factory modifications, I'm not sure


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

lehmand1;482611 said:


> its a 1500 + Diesel + big plow.


It's not THAT big of a plow -- it's a 7.5'


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

heather lawn spray;483010 said:


> Our DMax is '06 third generation ok there
> 
> How can the one engine code be for two different engines? Different year VIN's?
> 
> ...


B & B

Can you sort out my questions on the engine code digit?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

heather lawn spray;483304 said:


> B & B
> 
> Can you sort out my questions on the engine code digit?


 Your on the right track with your thinking.... the engine suffix code are different through the years, or the same suffix can be for two different engines, but in different body styles..

An example: engine code "K" in a 96 light duty GM truck would be a 5.7 SFI engine. But in a Camaro of the same year, "K" is 3.8 V-6...

Or using a "W" suffix code as another example, a "W" code in a '86 full size truck would be a 454 big block with a 4bbl. But in a 94-up S-10, a "W" would be the 4.3 CPI V-6. So you can't go off the engine suffix alone, you also need to know what year and vehicle your working with.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

he just took it in on trade and knows that the 6.5 is 100% hummmmmmmmm

havent seen very many 6.5s that were 100% and not one you just got yesterday.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

B&B;483600 said:


> Your on the right track with your thinking.... the engine suffix code are different through the years, or the same suffix can be for two different engines, but in different body styles..
> 
> An example: engine code "K" in a 96 light duty GM truck would be a 5.7 SFI engine. But in a Camaro of the same year, "K" is 3.8 V-6...
> 
> Or using a "W" suffix code as another example, a "W" code in a '86 full size truck would be a 454 big block with a 4bbl. But in a 94-up S-10, a "W" would be the 4.3 CPI V-6. So you can't go off the engine suffix alone, you also need to know what year and vehicle your working with.


Thank-you for clearing that up


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

TEX;483608 said:


> he just took it in on trade and knows that the 6.5 is 100% hummmmmmmmm
> 
> havent seen very many 6.5s that were 100% and not one you just got yesterday.


Hey our old 6.5 is still workin'

. . .most days. . .

now 100%, eh?


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

thats a half ton truck. sits too low. those wheels are 6-lug only. he says its 2500converted so the door jamb sticker is meaningless to look at because the jamb sticker is for a 1500. gvw shouldn't be larger without a different frame. smells like a half ton to me. oh there we go i read it again and it states it only has 6-lug wheels in a little correction notice there. and it also doesnt show any engine shots..... which would seem important if they're trying to say there's a diesel under there....


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

it is because on the guages it says diesel fuel only above the gas gauge..


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

YardMedic;482545 said:


> Had a 97 Tahoe with the 6.5 -- I loved that truck!


lucky *******!!....

Well..even in the picture with the gauge cluster's right above the gas gauge it says.."use only diesiel fuel"......nice truck tho


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;482372 said:


> I had the same truck minus the 6.5, mine had a 5.7vortec. That truck is a 1500HD/2500LD 6 lug hubs, same front axle as 1/2ton but with a 14 bolt semi-float rear 9.5" ring gear.


there is no "1500HD", thats a 1/2 ton through and through, most of them i've seen have a 10 bolt in the back. though i have seen a few gas Z71s with a 14 bolt SF.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Chevy does make a 1500HD. It takes the same fisher flow mounts as the 2500 and 3500's.


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry, i guess i should have been more clear. the generation of trucks in question, there is no 1500HD, even though that model is produced now.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The 6.5 came in either vin code F (heavy duty) or vin code S (light duty). 1500s, tahoes and most Subs would have been S, while 2500 8 lug and 3500s would have been F. The difference was in the intake manifold, egr system and computer programming. But the year didnt matter.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't really see anything wrong with that truck. Guy is a used car dealer, so they generally know a little bit about a lot of cars, not a lot about any. He corrected the 8 lug thing. First thing I thought upon seeing the plow pics is that it isn't sagging bad at all. For a 1500 with a diesel and probably doesn't have t-bars cranked, timbrens or ballast, it doesn't look like it's nose diving bad at all for that plow. Throw a few hundred pounds of ballast in it, crank the bars a couple times and it will sit level. It naturally wouldn't have any ballast in it when traded. 
I think it's a really nice little truck.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Detroitdan;491702 said:


> The 6.5 came in either vin code F (heavy duty) or vin code S (light duty). 1500s, tahoes and most Subs would have been S, while 2500 8 lug and 3500s would have been F. The difference was in the intake manifold, egr system and computer programming. But the year didnt matter.


True

our '96 3500 SRW has F in the eighth digit 6.5 TD


----------

